# Predicting final weight of puppy



## bbbbbbb

I have a 5.25 pound 4 month old maltese. Can you give me an idea of what range of weight he will be at his final weight?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Cosy

> I have a 5.25 pound 4 month old maltese. Can you give me an idea of what range of weight he will be at his final weight?
> Thanks,
> Steve[/B]



Hi Steve, welcome to SM.
Have you asked the breeder what size she thinks your maltese may be 
fully grown? Some grow fast and then slow at 5-6 months while others
continue to grow past a year of age.


----------



## ShilohsMom

Its very hard to predict but that's a good weight for 16 weeks old. They don't usually start slowing down growth wise until 6 months old but all pups are different. I would imagine between 6-8 pounds.


----------



## giselle79

First: you need to have an idea of the parents weight 
Second: the weight of the puppy at 12 weeks is useful (weight X 2)
Third: time, sometimes puppies surprise you when they stop growing early or the other way around, keep gaining weight till they're more than 10 months.

I was always full of questions too. My pup was 4 pounds at 4 months, I thought he would be huge, I was angry at the breeder who told me he'd be 5 pounds. He will be one year old next week, and is 5.2 (ad or take a few kibbles). Hope my experience helps you: relax and calm down, give your dog exercise and good food and nature will do the rest


----------



## Tina

> First: you need to have an idea of the parents weight
> Second: the weight of the puppy at 12 weeks is useful (weight X 2)
> Third: time, sometimes puppies surprise you when they stop growing early or the other way around, keep gaining weight till they're more than 10 months.
> 
> I was always full of questions too. My pup was 4 pounds at 4 months, I thought he would be huge, I was angry at the breeder who told me he'd be 5 pounds. He will be one year old next week, and is 5.2 (ad or take a few kibbles). Hope my experience helps you: relax and calm down, give your dog exercise and good food and nature will do the rest [/B]


Good Advice. :thumbsup: 

Tina


----------



## LJSquishy

I know I am late to post, but London is somewhere around 3.3 pounds at 14 weeks old. She is MUCH larger than my sweet Benson (he recently passed on) was at his age...Almost twice as big! I'm beginning to think London is going to be a "large" girl, as her measurements are Neck: 7", Chest: 11", Length: 9". Her mother is 5.5lbs and her father is 3.4lbs. She may end up slowing down in growth soon, as the breeder expects her to be between 5-6lbs at maturity.


----------



## Cosy

Pups don't alway end up the same size as the mother or father.
Other dogs in the pedigree can determine size too. That's why
the breeder may have more insight than any of us here.


----------



## newpup

Mali weighed in at 3.5 lbs at the vet and she's almost 14 weeks! The breeder had estimated that she should be around 5-6 pounds, but Mali's on the pudgy side. I had to cut down her food, and I can't free feed her, she'll eat like there's no tomorrow! When we first met her they were calling her "big girl".


----------



## njdrake

When I got Zoey at almost 11 weeks old she was 1 pound 3 ounces and she's a little over 4 pounds now full grown.


----------

